# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Türkmen, Yürük, Kürt Boy 2

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

TüRKMEN, YüRüK, KüRT BOY, OYMAK VE AşİRETLERİ -2 
CANBEKLü / CANBEGüN / CİLİAN-BEĞLİ / CANBEĞLİ AşİRETİ: 24 OĞUZ boyundan biri olan BEĞ-DİLİ boyuna mensÃ»pturlar. Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TüKMEN Ekradı Taifesinden"gösterilmişlerdir. Dicle boyundan gelip Cihanbeyli (Konya) ilçesine ad vererek orada yerleşenler Kürmanç'tırlar. Bir bölümü Akşehir, bir bölümü de Haymana (Ankara)'da otururlar. 

üEKOLLU / üAKALLI AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Konar-Göçer TüRKMüN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmiştir. 

üARIKLU / üAREKLİ / üARIKLI UşAĞI AşİRETİ: "Yörükan Taifesinden"dirler. Kaşgarlı'da geçen üarukluğ adlı OĞUZ boyundan inmektedirler. Türkiye'deki Zazalar'ın (Dersimli kolu) boylarından biri de aynı adı taşımaktadır. Bugün Anadolu'da üarıklu adlı beş köy olduğu gibi, üarıklar şeklinde köyler de bulunmaktadır. 

üELEBİLü / üELEBİLİ / CELEBİLER AşİRETİ: "Yörükan Taifesinden"dirler. Bugün Anadolu'da üelebi, üelebiler, üelebiuşağı adlı köylere rastlanmaktadır. 

üUKURLU AşİRETİ: Bitlis'in "üukur" adlı bucağında kışladıklarından bu adı almışlardır. Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında üukur, üukurca, üukurlu cemaat adları geçmekte ve bunlar "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmektedir. Yani TüRKMENLER'in ovada göçebelik edenleridir. 

üURIKAN / üURUKAN AşİRETİ: 48 boylu KİKAN / KİKİLER adlı Ulus'un 24 boylu yarı koludurlar. TüRKİSTAN'daki adaşları olan boy ve oymaklar TüRKüE konuşurlardı. 

DEDELER AşİRETİ: Alevi olup, "TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden"dirler. 

DEDE KARKINLI AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "TüRKMAN Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Alevi olan KARKIN boyu, OĞUZLAR'ın 24 boyundan biri olup, Oğuzlar'ın tarihinde önemli rol oynamışlardır. 

DAKORİ / TAKURYAN AşİRETİ: "Doğu İlleri ve Varto Tarihi" yazarı Dakoriler'i, Dicle Kürtleri (Kürmançlar)'nin iki ana kolundan biri olan Zilan koluna bağlamaktadır. İçlerinde Hıristiyan-Süryaniler de bulunmaktadır. 

DODAN / DODANLI AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında, yerleşme yerleri Suruç Kazası, Urfa Sancağı, Rakka eyaleti, Mardin Kazası (Diyarbakır Eyaleti) olup "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. KARAKEüİLİLER'in kollarından AMİNAN (Aminiler) koluna bağlı bir Dodan oymağı bulunmaktadır. 

DüGER / DüGERLü AşİRETİ: 24 OĞUZ boyundan biri olan DögerIer, Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TüRKMAN Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 16. yüzyılda Urfa bölgesinde yaşayan oymaklardan biri Döğerlü adını taşımakta ve Kürt olarak vasıflanmaktadır. 

Ancak bu oymakta Yağmur, Kaya, Dündar, Karkın, Tanrı-Verdi gibi TüRKüE adlar taşıyan şahısların görülmesi bunların da diğer boy ve oymaklar gibi TüRK olduklarını göstermektedir. Bugün mahalli telaffuz ile Düğerlü adıyla Urfa'nın kuzeydoğusunda yaşamaktadırlar. Mezhepleri Hanefi'dir. 

DüMBüLLü / DüMBüLü / DüMİLü / DüMİLEN AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Murat boyu ile Siverek'teki(Urfa) Zazalar'ın genel adı olarak da kullanılır. Türkiye'dekiler Zazaca konuşurlar. şerefname ve Evliya üelebi, Azerbaycan "Dümbüllü"lerinin TüRKüE konuştuklarını bildirmektedirler. Yani aslen TüRK'türler. 

ELBEĞLü / İLBEĞLİ OYMAĞI: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "TüRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. İlbeğli Oymağı, Sivas-Amasya bölgesinde yaşayan Ulu-Yörük topluluğunun Orta-Pare koluna mensupturlar. 18. yüzyıl sonlarında Seyyah Niebuhr, bunların Sivas ve Halep bölgesinde yaşayan 2.000 çadırlık bir oymak olduğunu belirtmektedir. 

GURAN / GURLULAR AşİRETİ: BATI TüRKİSTAN'daki TüRK soyundan GURLULAR'ın Dicle nehri boylarına göçen kolundandırlar. ZAZALAR bunlardandır. CELALEDDİN HARZEMşAH ile birlikte CENGİZ HAN'ın ordularının önünden kaçarak TüRKİYE'ye gelmişlerdir. Fatih Sultan Mehmed'in hocası Molla-Gurani, bunların KüRMANü boyundandır. Gurlu oymaklar da, TüRK oymakları kuruluşuna paralel olarak 24 boya ayrılmışlardır. Bütün ZAZALAR üz-be-öz TüRK'türler. 

HAKARü AşİRETİ: TüRK oymak kuruluşu geleneğine uygun olarak 24 boya ayrılmışlardır. Hakkari bölgesine adlarını vermişlerdir. Aras nehri kuzeyinde Karabağ'daki AKANI / HAKANI adlı SAKA boyu ile adaş ve boydaştırlar. Yani öz-be-öz TüRK'türler. 

HERKü / HENKü / ERİKİLİLER AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "TüRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

KHALAüü / KHALAüAN AşİRETİ: KALAüLAR (HALAüLAR), 24 OĞUZ boyundan KARKIN ile YIPARLI boylarının karışımı sayılırlar. Dede-Korkut Oğuznameleri ile Moğol tarihçisi Reşidüddin'in Cami üt-tevarih'inde KALAüLAR'ın, TüRKLüK dünyasını temsil eden 6 kavimden birisi olduğu ve OĞUZ HAN'ın beylerinden türedikleri ifade edilmektedir. Anadolu'nun bazı bölgelerinde, hususiyetle Antalya, Niğde, Bolu, Uşak, Kırşehir, Ağrı'da Halaç, Halaçlar, Halaçlı adlı köyler vardır. Bir ara İRAN'ı KALAü TüRKLERİ yönetmişti. 

KARA-BALAN / KARA-BALLAR AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Aslı "KARA-BALILAR" olmalıdır. "Balı" OĞUZLAR'da genç, delikanlı anlamındadır. Bu anlama Köroğlu Beyleri arasında anılan "Ayvaz-BaIı", "Ese-Balı" adlarında da rastlıyoruz. 

KARACALU / KARACA AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TüRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

KARACA KüRD AşİRETİ: Adı "kürt" olan bu aşiret dahi Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TüRKMAN Taifesinden" sayılmışlardır. BOZ ULUS TüRKMENİ'nin en mühim oymaklarından biridir. ünlü seyyah Niebuhr da, bunları TüRKMEN oymakları arasında göstermektedir. 

Kısacası, bizim başta dediğimiz doğrudur. Hemen hepsi TüRKMEN olan bu aşiretlerin dağda göçebe olanları "kürt" olarak kabul edilmiş, bu kelime sadece o anlamda kullanılmıştır. 

KARA-üORLU AşİRETİ: 19. yüzyılda İran'ı ziyaret eden Avrupalı seyyahlardan A. Dupri bunları TüRKüE konuşan oymaklar arasında saymaktadır. Palu (Elazığ) ilçesindeki bir bucak bunların adı ile anılırdı. Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

KARAKOüLU / KARAKOüAN AşİRETİ: TüRKMEN olan Karakoçlular, Azerbaycan'da TüRKüE konuşurlar. EIazığ'ın Karakoçan ilçesi ile BingöI-Erzurum-Erzincan-Sivas-Giresun ve daha başka illerimizdeki Kara-Koçlu / Kara-Koç adlı köyler, TüRKMEN veya Kürmanç adlı oymaktan kalmadır. 

KARABEGAN / KARABEGLİ AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Anadolu'da Erzurum, Gaziantep, Kastamonu, Muş, Uşak illerinde Karabey adlı köylere rastlanılmaktadır. 

KARA-ULUS AşİRETİ: AKKOYUNLULAR çağında Kurmançlar'ın bütün BEüEN / BEüENELİ / PEüENEK kolundan gelen boy ve oymaklar bu adla anılırdı. Kuzey Irak'ta da KARA-ULUS adlı ve 6 oymaklı bir Kürt aşireti vardır. Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Bu da PEüENEK TüRKLERİ'nin baştan beri dağda geçen göçebeler olduğunu gösterir. 

KARALAR OYMAĞI: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişler ve DANİşMENDLü Aşireti'nden sayılmışlardır. 

KARAKEüİLİ AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Günümüzde üorum ile Manisa illerinde bulunanları Yörük olarak tanınmaktadırlar. Diyarbakır ile Urfa arasındakiler ise Kürmançtırlar. Bunlar, Milli oymağı reisi İbrahim Paşa tarafından Milli oymağına dahil edilmişlerdir. Siverek (Urfa)'teki KARAKEüİLİLER; 1- şIHAN (şıhlar), 2- CERABAN (Cerabiler), 3- BALEKAN (Balekiler), 
4- AMİNAN (Aminiler) olmak üzere dört ana kola ayrılmışlardır. Siverek Karakeçilileri, Yavuz Selim çağında Batı ve Orta Anadolu'da göçebe olarak dolaşanlarının, doğuya gönderilen torunlarıdırlar. Kürt bölücü dergileri bile onları "Kürtçe konuşan Türkmen aşireti" diye kaydeder. 

KEüAN / KAüAN / KEüLER AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" KAüANLI / KAüANLI adlı bir cemaatın adı yanında "ABAZA Taifesinden" bir Keç Aşiretinden de bahsedilmektedir. Varto'da Keçan / Kaçan adlı bir köyün varlığı bilinmektedir. Bu köyün eski mezarında Koç heykellerine rastlanması, bölgenin AKKOYUNLU veya KARAKOYUNLU TüRKMENLERİ ile iskan edildiğini göstermektedir. 

KEşİKü / KEşİKüİ AşİRETİ: "Ordu nöbetçisi" anlamına gelen bu boyun adından şerefname bahsetmektedir. 

KILBAşLI / KILBAş AşİRETİ: Açıkbaşlı gezen Yezidi Kürt erkeklerinin omuzlarına kadar uzayan örgüsüz saçlarından dolayı Kılbaşlı adını almışlardır. Diyarbakır'da bulunan Kılbaş Mescidi'nin TüRKMENLER'den kaldığı bilinmektedir. 

KILIüLI / KILINüLI AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "TüRKMAN Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

KIRGANLI / KIRIKLAR AşİRETİ: TüRKİSTAN'daki TüRKMEN oymakları arasında bunlarla adaş Kırık adlı bir oymak vardır. Anadolu'dakiler Zaza'dırlar. Belli ki Batı Türkistan'dan Celaleddin Harzemşah ile gelmişlerdir. Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

KIZIKLI / KIZIKANLI / KIZKANLI AşİRETİ: OĞUZLAR'ın 24 boyundan biri olan KIZIKLILAR, Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Konar-Göçer TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

KIZKAPANLI AşİRETİ: "Kethüda Obası" adıyla da anılan Kızkapanlı aşireti, Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

KİKİ / KİKANLI AşİRETİ: "KİKİ-KHALAüAN" ve "KİKİ-üURUKAN" adlı 24'erden 48 boya ayrılan büyük bir ULUS'tur. Hayvancılıkla iştigal ederler. TüRKİSTAN'daki adaşları olan boy ve oymaklar TüRKüE konuşurlar. Mardin-Diyarbakır-Urfa arasında dağılmışlardır. şüphesiz TüRK KALAüLAR'la akraba olan KİKANLILAR, Kürt oymakları arasında Kiki diye adlandırılmışlardır. 

KOüERİ / KOCüERİYAN AşİRETİ: "Göç-Eri" anlamındadır. Bu adı taşıyanların "Koçarı / Köçeri" adlı halk oyunu ünlüdür. Göçeriler, Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

KOüGERİ / KOüGİRİ AşİRETİ: Sivas-Erzincan arasında bu Alevi boyu 12 oymaklıdır. Adlarının "Koçu-Kırlı" = Kır / Boz renkte koçu olan veya "Koçu-KirIi" anlamındaki birleşik sözden geldiği yolunda iki rivayet vardır. ORTAASYA TüRKLERİ koça KOüGIR der. Buna göre "koç gibi" anlamına da gelir. Tanrıdağları'nda "Koçungar" bölgesindeki kolları KARLUKLAR'ın bir boyudur. Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. M. şerif FIRAT, Koçgiri aşiretinin Kanuni Süleyman'ın 1539 tarihindeki İran Seferi sırasında onun tarafından Sivas'ın Zara bölgesine yerleştirilmiş Alevi TüRKMENLER olduğunu belirtmektedir. 

KOTANLI / KOTAN AşİRETİ: Eski ve yerli TüRK pulluğu "Kotan"ı kullanan boydur. Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde Rakka (Suriye)'da "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilen bir Kotanlı cemaatının adı geçmektedir. Siverek (Urfa)'te bulunan KARAKEüİLİLER'in kollarından şIHAN (şıhlar) koluna bağlı bir Kotan oymağı bulunmaktadır. Kotan UYGUR TüRKLERİ'nde erkek adı olarak kullanılıyor. 

Kozlucalar: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

KüüEKLİ AşİRETİ: BOZ-ULUS'un DULKADIRLU oymaklarındandırlar. 

KULULAR AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv kaynaklarında "TüRKMAN Yörükanı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Aydın yakınlarındaki KULU kasabası, bu aşiretin de batıdan doğuya göçerilenlerden olduğunun delilidir. 

KURDOİ / KüRDOü AşİRETİ: Güney Azerbaycan'ın Urmiye-Maku arasındaki öz yerlerinden Anadolu'ya kaymışlardır. 

KURDİKİ / KURTİKAN AşİRETİ: 5. yüzyıldan kaldığı sanılan Khorenli Movses coğrafyasındaki "Kortik" ve Muş'un güneyindeki yaylak "Kortik Dağı" adları ile "Yatkın Kar" anlamındaki "Kurtuk / Kürtük" deyimiyle adları ilgili boydur. Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Konar-Göçer TüRKMAN Ekradı Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. Yani TüRKMENLER'in karlı dağlarda gezeni anlamına gelir. 

KüRDİLİ / KüRDİLAN / KURTİLAN AşİRETİ: Kurtalan (Siirt) ilçesine adlarını vermişlerdir. Klasik Türk Musikisi makamlarından "KürdiIi" adı ile, Celayirli üveys Han'ın 14. yüzyılda Saray üalgıları arasına kattığı "Ozan Kopuzu"n destanı bunlarla ilgilidir. Her bakımdan TüRK'türler. 

GüRMANü / KüRMANü / GURMANü / KURMANü AşİRETİ: Dicle Kürtleri'nin kendilerince kullanılan adıdır.Yakın zamana kadar hiç biri kendine "kürt" demezdi... Eski TüRKüE'de "Kür" = küreçi / güreşçi, yiğit pehlivan ve "maç" gibi "ci, lik, li" ekinin anlamını veren bir ekten kurulmuştur. Kürmanç'lar, 1514 tarihinde yapılan üaldıran Savaşı'ndan sonra Yavuz Selim tarafından İç Anadolu'dan Doğu Anadolu'ya gönderilen TüRKMEN aşiretleridir. Nitekim Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında da Aydın, Saruhan ve Kütahya Sancakları'nda yerleşik "Konar-Göçer TüRKMAN Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

MAMUKLU / MAMİKANLI / MAMEKİ AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv kaynaklarından "Göçebe Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. KARAKOYUNLU TüRKMENLERİ'ni DOĞU TüRKİSTAN / KAşGAR ülkesinden getiren MAMIK ile KONAK adlı iki şehzadeden birinin adı ile anılırlar. üz-be-öz TüRK'türler. 

MERSİNLİ / MERSİNAN AşİRETİ: Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Yörükan Taifesinden" gösterilirler. Mersin şehri adı, İçel'deki Yörüklerin "Mersinli" boyu adından kalmadır. Mardin-Urfa arasındakiler Kürmanç'tırlar. 

MİLAN / MİLLü / 'MİLLİYAN BOYU: Dicle Kürtleri (Kürmançlar)'nin iki ana kolundan güneybatıdakilerin adıdır. Eski "BECENEVü = BEüENELİ / PEüENEK" kolunun yerini tutar (Bakınız: Becenevi). 

MİşKİN / MİşKİNAN AşİRETİ: Tebriz-Erdebil arasındakiler TüRKMEN, Mardin'dekiler Kürmançtırlar. 

MUKRİ / MOKRİ / MUKURİ AşİRETİ: Selçuklular'dan önce TüRKİSTAN'daki adaşları, TüRK boyu sayılıyorlardı. Urmiye Gölü güneyinde ve İran-lrak sınırı üzerindekiler Kürmanç'tır. Osmanlı Tahrir Defterlerinde "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. 

MüKüSİ AşİRETİ: İdil ırmağı boyundaki "Moksi / Mukşi" de denilen HAZAR / üUVAşLAR kolundan sayılan TüRK boyundandırlar. Arpaçay (Kars)'daki Möküz köyü ile Van Gölü güneyinde Bohtan çayı boyundaki Möküs / Müküs kasaba ve bölgesinin adı bunlardan kalmadır. 

MUSİKAN AşİRETİ: Osmanlı arşiv vesikalarında, yerleşme yerleri Rakka Eyaleti ve Ergani Kazası (Diyarbakır) olup, "Ekrad Taifesinden" gösterilmişlerdir. KARAKEüİLİLER'in kollarından Balekan ve Aminan koluna bağlı bir Musikan oymağı bulunmaktadır. Cumhuriyetten önce Karakeçililer'in Rakka (Suriye)ya kadar olan sahaya yayıldıkları bilinmektedir. 

email: [email protected]

----------

